# Meat Slicer (review)



## tropics

Chefs Choice 615  *****













100_5086.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






I give this a 5 star rating,

Large carriage for a small slicer 9 1/2"s













100_5104.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016


















100_5105.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






Carriage comes off for easy cleaning













100_5106.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






Back slicing adjuster comes off













100_5108.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






Well lubricated out of the box.













100_5107.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






Thumb guard locks in place to cover the blade 













100_5109.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






Self contained cord storage.













100_5110.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 28, 2016






Oh almost forgot it slices beautiful Did a few slices of cheese for my burger later

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice looking slicer Richie!

I bet it will get a workout at your house!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yay! 

My wife told me I couldn't get a slicer! 
No More gadgets...

So I bought another black powder rifle instead!


----------



## redheelerdog

You are going to love the slicer Richie. So many uses for it.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## johnmeyer

That's the exact same model I have had since I bought it back in July 2014 (just checked Amazon and that's what it says). I use it 1-2 times per week, mostly for slicing meat. However, it does a great job on cheese. I often make paninis from leftover smoked ham, chicken, and tri-tip, and I slice the cheese first, then the meat. I assemble the sandwich and put it on my Lodge cast iron panini griddle.

I've used it a few times on vegetables, and it does a spectacular job on those, but I would never use it just for that, because the cleanup is an issue. However, when vegetables are part of a meal that requires me to slice some meat, I always slice the vegetables using the slicer. I have a mandolin, but it is a relatively cheap model that only has two slicing thicknesses, so I appreciate the infinitely variable thickness you get with this slicer.

Cleaning is a little tough, but I expect that is probably true of any slicer. I still haven't figured out a really good way to clean the blade, although I find that the brush I use for cleaning potatoes (it's a big, stiff, vegetable brush) works really well because it lets me put lots of pressure on the blade, so I can quickly remove the grease and gunk, but keeps my hand a long way from the blade's edge. I use a toothbrush to get the gunk out of the plastic screw that holds the blade.

I re-lubricate the blade's gears once in awhile, but since I try not to get that side wet, and simply dab it with a paper towel to remove any splashes (it seldom gets any dirt on it), I only need to add lubrication once every 5-6 uses. My tube of Petro-Gel lubricant is still 98% full.

The only thing that has worn is that screw which holds the blade. Most of the wear is in the slot because I don't always use a quarter as my tool. I should probably just sterilize a quarter and keep it with the slicer because it really is designed for using that "tool."

My only complaint -- and you'll find this mentioned in various Amazon reviews -- is that the thickness control has a tendency to wander: after a minute of slicing, it usually has worked its way up to a slightly larger slicing size. I keep meaning to manufacture a shim to insert into the gap between the knob and the holder, but haven't got around to it. I'm sure that would solve the problem. Up until now, I've just been keeping a finger on it.

I did buy the non-serrated blade because many reviews said that you can get thinner slices with that. I've used it quite a bit, but I'll be darned if I can tell much difference. I think the serrated blade that comes with the unit is perfectly adequate.

If you have any questions about this, just ask and I'll try to remember to re-visit this thread so I can answer them. I really like this slicer and can't believe how many "cheap thrills" one can have from this gadget: it is not, by any means, a "pro" slicer, but for my modest use, it comes pretty close, and for a price -- $150 on Amazon -- that is impossible to beat.


----------



## tropics

John I ordered the smooth blade also,just came in with a pair of cut resistance gloves.

Richie


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> Nice looking slicer Richie!
> 
> I bet it will get a workout at your house!
> 
> Al


It will for sure no more Bacon that looks like scraps LOL


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yay!
> 
> My wife told me I couldn't get a slicer!
> No More gadgets...
> 
> So I bought another black powder rifle instead!


Tell her how much the slicer would be used and how little the gun would be


redheelerdog said:


> You are going to love the slicer Richie. So many uses for it.
> 
> Thanks for the review.


John I gave an honest review this is as close to Deli slicer as I can get.

Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie

Happy New Year


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yay!
> 
> My wife told me I couldn't get a slicer!
> No More gadgets...
> 
> So I bought another black powder rifle instead!


Have fun slicing your Bacon with that Blunderbuss!

Bear

Have fun with that Chef's Choice, Richie!!

They work Great !!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

Nice slicer Richie...  am interested on your point of view on the different blades ... I have a Cabelas slicer that looks like it would use the same blade as this one...  One of the things I don't like about  mine ... Is the open blade ..  not so much for safety reasons (although that is critical) ...  because when you slide the meat/cheese across the face of the blade...  the blade wants to lift up the item at the exit side (right of center) of the blade... then you have to stop..  reposition the item and go again... kinda gets aggravating after awhile ... 


Johnmeyer..  have you noticed this with yours ??


----------



## tropics

JckDanls 07 said:


> Nice slicer Richie... am interested on your point of view on the different blades ... I have a Cabelas slicer that looks like it would use the same blade as this one... One of the things I don't like about mine ... Is the open blade .. not so much for safety reasons (although that is critical) ... because when you slide the meat/cheese across the face of the blade... the blade wants to lift up the item at the exit side (right of center) of the blade... then you have to stop.. reposition the item and go again... kinda gets aggravating after awhile ...
> 
> 
> Johnmeyer.. have you noticed this with yours ??


Keith I Have not used it yet,I will try to slice something when I get back next week.

Richie


----------



## mds51

Myself and a friend are looking at this slicer. I have a big 12 inch Hobart but it is too big to move around for small slicing jobs. We have a few questions?

1. Where did you get your slicer?

2, If it comes with the serrated blade how much did the smooth blade cost?

3.Does this unit have the power to cut partially frozen bacon or jerky meat?

4. Did you buy the Petro Lube with your purchase as well to lubricate the blade and mechanism?

Thanks

mds51


----------



## johnmeyer

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have a Cabelas slicer that looks like it would use the same blade as this one... One of the things I don't like about mine ... Is the open blade .. not so much for safety reasons (although that is critical) ... because when you slide the meat/cheese across the face of the blade... the blade wants to lift up the item at the exit side (right of center) of the blade... then you have to stop.. reposition the item and go again... kinda gets aggravating after awhile ...
> 
> 
> Johnmeyer.. have you noticed this with yours ??


No, I've never had the blade "grab" the food or move it up, down, back, or sideways.

For really big pieces of meat, I hold the meat with my hand, until it gets to within about two inches of the blade. Then I switch over to the pusher. Because my hand is on the meat, I can feel any resistance or torque, but in the several years I've been using it, I've never felt any tug of any kind.

Hope that helps!


mds51 said:


> Myself and a friend are looking at this slicer. I have a big 12 inch Hobart but it is too big to move around for small slicing jobs. We have a few questions?
> 
> 1. Where did you get your slicer?
> 
> 2, If it comes with the serrated blade how much did the smooth blade cost?
> 
> 3.Does this unit have the power to cut partially frozen bacon or jerky meat?
> 
> 4. Did you buy the Petro Lube with your purchase as well to lubricate the blade and mechanism?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mds51


I got the slicer on Amazon:

Chef's Choice 615 Premium Electric Food Slicer

I got the smooth blade there as well:

Chef`s Choice Non-serrated Blade for Model 609,610, 615 Food Slicer

It is $30.

As for cutting partially frozen meat, I almost always cut my meat before it has fully thawed. If it is fresh, I put it in the freezer for 30-45 minutes to firm it up. It cuts it with no problem, especially with the serrated blade.

I don't understand your question about the lubricant but I did buy this:

McGlaughlin Oil PETROL-GEL 4 Oz. Lubricant Tube - 1 / TB 

at the same time as the slicer and blade. You really need to have this on hand. Now that I have it, I have found many other uses for it. One of the best was an amazing fix for my fancy pants wine opener, one of those Lever Pull knockoffs (the original Lever Pull was $200, but I got a cheap off-shore knockoff for about $30). Long story short, it kept hanging up and felt like the gears were out of alignment. However, there was no adjustment, and nothing looked out of whack. So, I simply put some Petro-Gel onto the gears, and the thing starting working like new!


----------



## mds51

Thank You for the reply and good information. I just want something to do the small jobs when I do not want to have to deal with the big Hobart and this unit sounds like it will do the job.

Happy New Year!!!

mds51


----------



## tropics

mds51 said:


> Thank You for the reply and good information. I just want something to do the small jobs when I do not want to have to deal with the big Hobart and this unit sounds like it will do the job.
> 
> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> mds51


This should do for slicing,the serated blade I think would be able to cut some frozen meat,I only used mine to slice cheese once so far.Amazon Prime I have seen this sold with both blades at a better price,then buying individually Hope this helps

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim

I have the exact same slicer and got it from Amazon with the serrated blade and lube.... yadda yadda...

It is an excellent slicer so far! I agree with 99% of what everyone says above. I do experience the "lift up" issue on the trailing end of things from time to time, but a lot depends on the inward force I am using.

Also there are pretty wide gaps when the carriage is at the full retract to support the meat: 1. you show clearly in picture #3 between the 7 and 10" marks of your tape measure. The second is due to the length (shortness) of the adjustable fence guide vertically between the 0 and 3-1/2" mark of your tape in your second photo. Its nice to have that much stroke of the carriage but I wish stuff wouldn't fall out on the full retract. Having stiff or semi-frozen meat helps, but that's not always practical.


----------



## gary s

I'm a little late,  Was looking for my slicer, clicked on here and found it. You have my slicer.

I've had mine about 2 years I does everything I need. Just used it the other day slicing my Bologna and Salami  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## cal1956

what size blade does it use ?


----------



## tropics

cal1956 said:


> what size blade does it use ?


The blade is about 7" s 

Richie


----------



## cal1956

i  have never used a small consumer size slicer before , i just wasn't sure the cutting area would be large enough

and always wondered if they had enough power


----------



## worktogthr

That's a great looking toy Richie!  I got that last year and for what it costs, it's great!  Makes my bacon look pretty and makes it easy to turn roast beef, chicken, pork loins etc. into thin sliced cold cuts! Great on cheese too like you said! My only issue is that it leaves a little tail on the meat sometimes.  I find that having the meat semi-frozen eliminates that a bit and helps to make really thin slices.


----------



## muddydogs

I'm looking at slicers and was wondering the difference between the 615 and cheaper 609? From what I read I can't tell any real difference, anyone have any insite?


----------



## tropics

muddydogs said:


> I'm looking at slicers and was wondering the difference between the 615 and cheaper 609? From what I read I can't tell any real difference, anyone have any insite?


Surprised noone with a 609 responded,sorry I can't help 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey  richie,

I have the CC 645, & like you I bought the smooth blade, but I also bought a blade sharpener from Chef's choice.

It fits right on the slicer & keeps the blade really sharp. It wasn't very expensive.

I have a big Commercial 12" s/s Torrey slicer too, but it's so heavy & hard to move around & clean that I end up using the small one almost all the time. I think you will be very happy with the Chef's Choice brand.

Al


----------



## johnmeyer

Quote:


muddydogs said:


> I'm looking at slicers and was wondering the difference between the 615 and cheaper 609? From what I read I can't tell any real difference, anyone have any insite?


I just looked at the specs on their site (here are the links):

609C

615

The only difference that showed up in the specs is that the lesser (cheaper) model has a smaller motor. I have the 615, and while I've never stalled the motor, I don't think I'd want a motor with any less power.


----------



## mountain-worm

609 vs 615
Watch YouTube videos on these slicers, you'll see the difference.  609 backing plate is plastic and flimsy. For a few bucks more the 615 is better quality. I sure the 609 would work. But there is a difference.


----------



## muddydogs

I also found some info saying that the 609 has more plastic pieces then the 615? Guess it doesn't really matter anymore as I ordered the 615 the other night.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Hey  richie,
> 
> I have the CC 645, & like you I bought the smooth blade, but I also bought a blade sharpener from Chef's choice.
> 
> It fits right on the slicer & keeps the blade really sharp. It wasn't very expensive.
> 
> I have a big Commercial 12" s/s Torrey slicer too, but it's so heavy & hard to move around & clean that I end up using the small one almost all the time. I think you will be very happy with the Chef's Choice brand.
> 
> Al


The one I use is a CC 645 too.

I don't own it, my Son does, but we share it---I think it's at my house almost all the time.

It works great, but I think it's more expensive than many of the "Chef's Choice" units.

Bear


----------



## derekdaz

I bought the CC 615 back in November, and I've frustrated with its ability to slice bacon.  With the large gap between the feeder and the back plate, I'm left with a solid 1/2-3/4 inch on each piece of bacon that I'm slicing.  Maybe I'm missing something here, has anyone else had good non-wasteful results with bacon on the 615?  

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

derekdaz said:


> I bought the CC 615 back in November, and I've frustrated with its ability to slice bacon.  With the large gap between the feeder and the back plate, I'm left with a solid 1/2-3/4 inch on each piece of bacon that I'm slicing.  Maybe I'm missing something here, has anyone else had good non-wasteful results with bacon on the 615?
> 
> Thanks!


If you mean the trailing piece at the bottom----
Put the Bacon in the freezer for 3 to 4 hours, just before Slicing.

Bear


----------



## derekdaz

Bearcarver said:


> Put the Bacon in the freezer for 3 to 4 hours, just before Slicing.
> 
> Bear


Previously I only put them in the freezer for an hour.  I will try for 3 hours next time before I give up, thanks!  Pretty sure I won't hear any complaints from my wife for me to cure/smoke some more bacon.


----------



## johnmeyer

Bearcarver said:


> If you mean the trailing piece at the bottom----
> Put the Bacon in the freezer for 3 to 4 hours, just before Slicing.
> 
> Bear


Ditto to Bear's advice. Cutting, slicing, and grinding meat is easier when the meat has been firmed up in the feezer. Don't completely freeze it. You should still be able to bend it a little.

This same trick lets you do all sorts of neat things even when slicing with a regular knife. With your slicing machine, when cutting something other than bacon (e.g., a tri-tip roast) you will be able to get slices as thin as any deli machine can produce.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That's great Richie, I have the 610 model & really like it.  Enjoy the new toy!   Thumbs Up


----------



## griz400

How is this slicer holding up Richie ???? dropped mine Friday night and the motor exploded ... was going to make some deer jerky and them slicers don't hold up on a fall onto garage floor .. go figure


----------



## tropics

griz400 said:


> How is this slicer holding up Richie ???? dropped mine Friday night and the motor exploded ... was going to make some deer jerky and them slicers don't hold up on a fall onto garage floor .. go figure


Jeff maybe they have to put a drop rating LOL Sorry to hear that,thanks for the reminder I have one and just finished slicing cabbage for Pierogies with a knife 

force of habit 

Richie


----------



## griz400

But yours still works good ??? I like to slice for jerky, and am planning to make some Canadian bacon,  and love to smoke loins / also tenderloins and slice real thin for tenderloin sammies .. we like those just as much as pulled pork ..

I was looking at a few different brands .. some seem to expensive for the seldom times you use it ..


----------



## tropics

griz400 said:


> But yours still works good ??? I like to slice for jerky, and am planning to make some Canadian bacon,  and love to smoke loins / also tenderloins and slice real thin for tenderloin sammies .. we like those just as much as pulled pork ..
> 
> I was looking at a few different brands .. some seem to expensive for the seldom times you use it ..


I never used one for Cabbage so I didn't even give it a thought Hope you have better luck with the new one

Richie


----------



## griz400

Pulled the trigger on that slicer, tried it out on a loin that I smoked, cut some chops, sliced some real thin pork for tenderloin sammies .. We like them as much as pulled pork sammies ..











Cleans up easy .. the blade it come with I think did a real nice job ...

here is the deal I got .. in case someone else wants one 

*QtyDescriptionPriceTotal*1Chef's Choice Model 615 Premium Electric Food Slicer
Item #: 6150000$149.95$149.951Coupon: SAVE20
Item #:($29.99)($29.99)Subtotal:$119.96Standard (Up to 4 Business Days)$0.00 Total Before Tax:$119.96Sales Tax:$0.00*Grand Total:$119.96

at cutleryandmore.com *


----------



## Rings Я Us

Typical slab of bacon is about an inch wider than the slicer carriage shown here, is it not?  Wouldn't it be wise to get one with a 12" food tray or carriage and get it over with?


----------



## tropics

Rings Я Us said:


> Typical slab of bacon is about an inch wider than the slicer carriage shown here, is it not?  Wouldn't it be wise to get one with a 12" food tray or carriage and get it over with?


So what are you using to slice Bacon?
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us

I'm looking to buy a slicer. I don't want to get one if I have to trim 2 inches off the slab 1st.  Would also like to cut brisket.  Just was thinking maybe I should get one that would cut it all . I think some people use a knife to cut bacon because they didn't get the bigger slicer. Which is fine.. Use a knife and save $200 + is a good idea also


----------



## Rings Я Us

That's the problem though. I wanted to get one to slice everything but they are $400 on the low end. 
Nice review by the way.. :)


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> I'm looking to buy a slicer. I don't want to get one if I have to trim 2 inches off the slab 1st.  Would also like to cut brisket.  Just was thinking maybe I should get one that would cut it all . I think some people use a knife to cut bacon because they didn't get the bigger slicer. Which is fine.. Use a knife and save $200 + is a good idea also




Then again some people, like me, use a slicer that's even smaller, but since we don't make 12" square BLTs, who cares? :D

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim

Rings Я Us said:


> I'm looking to buy a slicer. I don't want to get one if I have to trim 2 inches off the slab 1st.  Would also like to cut brisket.  Just was thinking maybe I should get one that would cut it all . I think some people use a knife to cut bacon because they didn't get the bigger slicer. Which is fine.. Use a knife and save $200 + is a good idea also




I slice slabs of bacon just fine with mine. I don't see why brisket would be any different. Unless you step up to a 10" slicer I don't think there is another unit on the market that has as long of a travel.


----------



## Rings Я Us

What do the deli people use to slice in house bacon?


----------



## browneyesvictim

Rings Я Us said:


> What do the deli people use to slice in house bacon?



Obviously most deli's have a large commercial slicer. I would love one, but don't have the space for it, nor the desire to have to move it around or clean it. Trade-offs.


----------



## tropics

Rings Я Us said:


> That's the problem though. I wanted to get one to slice everything but they are $400 on the low end.
> Nice review by the way.. :)


Rings I have more then enough knives and I have the skills so,yes saving a few $$$ is worth the trimming
I pointed out some very good features on this
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us

I was wondering if they can be taken apart.. take off the tray and use it without.


----------



## tropics

bearcarver said:


> Then again some people, like me, use a slicer that's even smaller, but since we don't make 12" square BLTs, who cares? :D
> 
> Bear


What you don't use a Hoogy Roll LOL
Richie


----------



## tropics

Rings Я Us said:


> I was wondering if they can be taken apart.. take off the tray and use it without.


The tray is made so you don't loose the palm of your hand Safety always
Richie


----------



## gary s

How much will you use it ? That made it easier for me. I knew I was not going to be a heavy
duty user so I didn't want to spend a lot of buck for something that sits in the closet most of the time.
That said I wanted as much bang for the buck as I could get. I ended up with a *Chef's Choice 609 Premium Electric Food Slicer *I paid about a hundred bucks . It has done everything I have wanted to do. I've sliced bacon, brisket and a host of other things. Now if you are going to be slicing every week or several times a week I would be looking at the higher priced and heavier duty slicers.
Hope that helps

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> What you don't use a Hoogy Roll LOL
> Richie



LOL--Not for my BLTs. Thin sliced bread---The less % bread, the more Bacon. :)

Bear


----------



## griz400

Tell you what ... so far , I love mine .. matter of fact I just sliced up a pork belly .. 4 lb belly, and going to smoke it up tomorrow ... and I will be leaning on all of you to help me out cause i never smoked one .. lol.. seriously though .. this is a fine, fine slicer for the money .. also , if the belly tuns out good, I also took out tonight to thaw , like a 3 lb bag of thin sliced pork loin I smoked a few weeks ago to make loin/belly sammies tomorrow


----------



## Rings Я Us

I think you guys are right..  Use it 95% for things 8 or less inches anyway.. 

One my sister has


----------



## Rings Я Us

This one in Richies review is rated high as heck in reports. And that 609

Was just hoping to be able to get a big one maybe.. I wanted to cut nice professional looking bacon to give to people as gifts or sell some.. lol I guess 9- 10 Inch bacon you could make look good.  And have some trimmed pieces for cooking and stuff.


----------



## tallbm

Rings Я Us said:


> This one in Richies review is rated high as heck in reports. And that 609
> 
> Was just hoping to be able to get a big one maybe.. I wanted to cut nice professional looking bacon to give to people as gifts or sell some.. lol I guess 9- 10 Inch bacon you could make look good.  And have some trimmed pieces for cooking and stuff.



I use the Chef's Choice 615 and it has a 7 inch blade.  It cuts pork bellies for bacon with no issue for me.  I haven't encountered pork belly so wide the 615 couldn't handle it.  I've done 4-5 pork bellies for bacon and the 615 was wonderful to work with.  I thought about going with the 665 model but after a lot of research I discovered that it is a one off model that doesn't even have replacement blades, etc. so I went with the tried and true 615.

Best feature is probably that it is easy to clean!


----------



## Rings Я Us

Sounds like a top choice.. I think they make a 667 too.. $$


----------



## Rings Я Us

We have these type of deals or better all over this area.
This is either a 12 or 13 inch blade Globe gravity fed slicer. Old but working good.
I saw this by my work. lol

Saw another like it for $300 but it was sold


----------



## tropics

Finally used the smooth blade to slice some Eye Round
The smooth blade does a great job thin slicing





sandwiches 





I will recommend getting the extra blade
Richie


----------



## tallbm

tropics said:


> Finally used the smooth blade to slice some Eye Round
> The smooth blade does a great job thin slicing
> View attachment 344843
> 
> sandwiches
> View attachment 344844
> 
> I will recommend getting the extra blade
> Richie



Yep and the smooth blade is still on sale at Amazon for like $10-12 off normal price!


----------



## micheleberilli

Anyone knows Manconi meat slicers? I'm looking for a professional meat slicer for my grocery and a friend of mine suggested me this brand, I think it's Italian and specific for professional use. But my idea is that they're quite expensive so I'd like to know if they're worth the deal... any help?


----------



## Neo

derekdaz said:


> I bought the CC 615 back in November, and I've frustrated with its ability to slice bacon.  With the large gap between the feeder and the back plate, I'm left with a solid 1/2-3/4 inch on each piece of bacon that I'm slicing.  Maybe I'm missing something here, has anyone else had good non-wasteful results with bacon on the 615?
> 
> I found this on amazon, if you haven't found a solution yet maybe this will do the trick..
> When I called customer support to complain that the thinnest cut my new machine would make was about an 8th inch thick I was told that the thickness guide plate would not go flush with the blade yet I have read that people have made paper thin cuts with this machine. Rather then send it back I decided to see why mine would not cut items really thin. This review is for any one that has same problem as with mine.
> The thickness guide plate is the part of the machine that adjusts back and forth to control how thick the item being sliced will be. The black knob in the back of the machine does this. My machine would not cut anything thinner then about 1/8 inch thick.
> The small white plastic part described below must have been installed at the factory 180 degrees incorrectly. The modification only takes about 15 minutes after getting a 2 inch # 1 stubby screw driver to loosen or remove two screws. For safety reasons it may be a good idea to remove the blade before beginning.
> 1st picture--the blade not flush with guide plate adjusted as far forward as possible
> 2nd picture--the attachment of the bar connected to the underside of the machine to expose 2 screws and plastic oval part that must be turned 180 degrees to complete the modification.
> 3rd picture--the thickness adjustment bar removed from the undeside with one of two attachment screws and white oval plastic part that must be turned 180 degrees and then reinstalled in the large oval of the adjustment bar. That can be done with the point of a knife or similar object while bar is still installed but screws loose enough as in 2nd picture.
> 4th picture--the blade now flush with the thickness guide plate so that the thinnest of cuts can now be made.


----------



## verbage

So I have been thinking of a slicer for a while to deal with my dry cured meats.  My wife spotted a Chef's Choice Model 6102 in TJ Maxx yesterday so I picked it up this morning for ~$75 (after tax).  Note that there is currently no model 6102 listed at the Chef's Choice website, but there is a model 610 (https://chefschoice.com/product/premium-electric-food-slicer-model-610/).  I downloaded the current model 610 instruction manual, and it is essentially identical to the 6102 manual I got.  The only difference is that the current 610 seems to come with a slightly decorative platter (for serving?) vs. the plain, transparent functional tray with the 6102.  In sum, the 6102 is probably just an older version (or special build) of the current 610.

Whatever the case, I just used it to slice up a chorizo and a lomo embuchado, and it worked well.  The lomo was 3" in diameter, and it slowed the blade down a noticeable amount, but by just slowing the feed rate a bit, the slicer was able to handle it without a problem.  The 615 seems to have a slightly bigger 120W motor (vs. the 100W on the 610/6102 models) so this might not even be noticeable on the 615.  Whatever the case, the ability to produce slice after slice at a constant thinness is very much appreciated--it definitely helps with the presentation aspect vs. hand slicing.

If anybody wants more detailed info about the 6102, happy to provide it.  But otherwise, it seems like a pretty good solution for my occasional slicing jobs.


----------



## gary s

Hey great, I have a 609 I got 5 years ago it has been great. I'm not a heavy duty user but it does a good job
every time I use it

Gary


----------

